# Dolphin crashing on Windows 10?



## Charganium (Nov 22, 2015)

I updated to Windows 10 today and Dolphin has been consistently crashing within the first minute of use. Is there a fix for this? Running Dolphin 4.0-7840 and Intel HD Graphics 4600.

inb4 intel graphics suck


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 22, 2015)

First, you should update your graphics driver if you haven't already. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...a-Graphics-Driver-for-Windows-7-8-1-10-15-40-
After that, move or rename the Dolphin Emulator folder in Documents, or the User folder in Dolphin's folder.
Now update to the newest build of Dolphin and see if the game still crashes.
If you want to restore your saves just move GC and Wii folders into the User folder.
Same with StateSaves (Savestates,) ScreenShots, etc if you want those too.
The User folder is either in the Dolphin Emulator folder which is in Documents, or Dolphin's own folder.

If it still crashes even after doing this try searching the game on Google to see if others are having crashing problems as well.
If you don't find any results try configuring Dolphin to see if it stops the crashes.

If it's not Dolphin exclude your antivirus from Dolphin's folders and processes.
If that doesn't work try turning the antivirus off.
And if that doesn't work I would try checking tempatures with this http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html to see if your CPU is overheating.
Also, try closing any background applications.

Finally, if none of that works, clean install W10 with this as a last resort:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-403B-B04E-C96ED6047488/MediaCreationTool.exe


----------

